# Two BMW's wrecked in RTC this morning A27 East Sussex



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

As you can see from the 5th photo the occupants were pulled from the vehicles .

http://eastbourneherald.co.uk/news/local/breaking-news-car-catches-fire-on-a27-at-polegate-1-6148236


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

What on earth happened there ?

That is truly shocking :doublesho


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

All I know is one driver had to be pulled out from the windscreen as he was unconscious and the public couldn't access him via the door due to airbags .

The other driver did a runner and left his wife and daughter in the car as Police later found drugs.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope the people in the car on fire were ok. 

That's a huge impact to the side of the car which is much worse than the front.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like it got t-boned at quite a speed!

Hopefully nobody's too seriously injured.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

jesus christ, that bmws in flame did half take a whack, very very lucky to be here is they survived


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So it's true black bmw's are owned by drug dealers :lol: the one that burst into flames looks like it took a massive impact.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Exotica said:


> All I know is one driver had to be pulled out from the windscreen as he was unconscious and the public couldn't access him via the door due to airbags .
> 
> The other driver did a runner and* left his wife and daughter in the car *as Police later found drugs.


What kind of person does that?  

Hope the others are ok, could so easily have been fatal.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

agree with it being t boned, but if you look at the pictures its a straight road no junctions?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Exotica said:


> All I know is one driver had to be pulled out from the windscreen as he was unconscious and the public couldn't access him via the door due to airbags .
> 
> The other driver did a runner and left his wife and daughter in the car as Police later found drugs.


What a cowardly ********. no doubt that ******* will get caught so see a prison sentence coupled with a divorce coming his way. utterly shameful behaviour.

I do hope the other occupants of both cars are ok.. Would like to know what actually happened to cause this one.. any update?

Ben


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's pretty bad ! Double overtake ? Head to head ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> What kind of person does that?
> 
> Hope the others are ok, could so easily have been fatal.


Someone on drugs?  Like the ones in the car?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking at the mitors id say he was more a retailer of pharmaceuticals than a user tbh


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

So many morons buying BMW's these days !, give us real owners a bad name.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Just taken delivery of a Black 428i.......where do the drugs go. After 7 years of white beemers I am already scared of this black paint.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> So it's true black bmw's are owned by drug dealers :lol:.......


Oi!!!


----------



## XishX (Jul 14, 2014)

SBM said:


> What a cowardly ********. no doubt that ******* will get caught so see a prison sentence coupled with a divorce coming his way. utterly shameful behaviour.
> 
> I do hope the other occupants of both cars are ok.. Would like to know what actually happened to cause this one.. any update?
> 
> Ben


the young man in the other car that was in flames passed away


----------



## XishX (Jul 14, 2014)

the young man in the other car in flames died


----------



## XishX (Jul 14, 2014)

yes he did take a big in packed as he is now dead


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

This looks horrific, rip to the poor chap


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeez what a waste of life, RIP indeed


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sad news. With that level of impact it would need to luck to be ok. 

Any more news on the other driver? 

Did he run just because of the drugs, or was he to blame for the accident too?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Update

The driver of a BMW that burst into flames after being involved in a collision at Polegate last month has sadly died from his injuries.
Ashley Abidoph, 28, of Bowley Lane, Crystal Palace, was flown to St George's Hospital in London after the collision between his BMW 520 and a BMW 320 on Saturday, June 28. Emergency services were called to the scene near to the junction of the A27 Lewes Road and Gainsborough Lane at 7.47am.
A 22-year-old man from London was arrested on suspicion of attempted car theft, dangerous driving and driving while disqualified. He was bailed until July 18. Two other men were arrested at the time on suspicion of car theft, but were later released with no further action.
Police are still appealing for any witnesses to the collision or who saw the vehicles involved in the time leading up to it to email [email protected] or call 101 quoting Operation Foundation.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RIP Ashley Abidoph. Very, very sad news 



Exotica said:


> A 22-year-old man from London was arrested on suspicion of attempted car theft, dangerous driving and driving while disqualified. He was bailed until July 18.


Whatever sentence this [email protected] gets will never be enough IMO :wall:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Why dont we just kill the ba***rd, instead of sending him to jail and tax payers paying to look after him. Just another drug dealing rat who should have died and took his girl with him, not like she didnt know what he was doing, and said please stop dealing drugs its awful, anyway can i have a new wardrobe on this weeks drugs money.


----------

